# Why pacmans?



## Sticky (Dec 1, 2013)

Why do people like thier pacman frogs so much? I have firebellies, Im considering getting another kind of frog. I like my firebellies very much, they are funny, silly and entertaining to no end. I would like another specie to add to my collection with a different personality.


----------



## agent A (Dec 1, 2013)

i have 30 firebellies

they are such great toads

im thinking of getting a pacman

dont get treefrogs

they r noisy and shy

not worth the hassle


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 2, 2013)

I enjoyed my pacman in a spectating way, awesome to watch them feed and crazy looking frogs. Was not into holding very much though


----------



## scytheclaw (Dec 2, 2013)

Amazon milk frogs (Trachycephalus resinifictrix) are pretty cool but i like pacmans myself as hardy and some of the colourations/morphs out there are really cool


----------



## Boosh96 (Dec 4, 2013)

You should totally get a Pacman frog. I have a 'Fantasy' cross named Peggy and I love her to death. May I also suggest an African bullfrog or a Budgett's frog? They're even more awesome than Pacman frogs. ABF males get friggin' BIG and Budgett's frogs are totally aquatic except during estivation.

Here's links to articles on all three frogs. I wrote the Budgett's frog article myself.  

http://www.frogforum.net/content/african-bullfrog-pyxicephalus-adspersus-care-breeding-118/

http://www.frogforum.net/content/pacman-horned-frogs-ceratophrys-care-breeding-170/

http://www.frogforum.net/budgetts-frogs/16121-budgetts-frog-care-sheet.html


----------



## Sticky (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you for the links, all were helpful! I joined frog forum and have decided to get a pacman. I bought one from LLLreptile, an apricot. I think I got the last one!

I have been having fun getting his little home ready. When I got four Firebellies, I went to a local beach, saltwater. I soaked the stones in plain tapwater for acouple of days, then soaked them in treated tap with dechlorinater added, then baked them in the oven.

I found some stones I did not use and have put them in the new frogs container making a little hidey-house. I pushed dirt up on one side so he will feel more secure.

I hope it will get here ok, shipping is the hard part about waiting. I worry so much!

Thanks so all who responded to my thread. Sticky.


----------

